# SMS-Spamming: 0190-803308 Missbrauch Abmahnung RegTP



## Anonymous (9 August 2004)

SMS-SPAMMING
========
From: [email protected] 
Sent: Monday, August 09, 2004 
Subject: SMS-Spamming mit 0190er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummern

Sehr geehrter Herr, 
ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass ich die Firma 
Deutsche Telekom AG,
Friedrich-Ebert-Allee 140, 
53113 Bonn 

in deren Netz die Mehrwertdiensterufnummer 
0190 - 803 308 geschaltet ist, bezüglich der rechtswidrigen Verwendung der o.a. Rufnummer abgemahnt habe. Werden mir
weitere Verstöße bekannt, werde ich die Abschaltung der Rufnummer anordnen.
Ich hoffe Ihnen hiermit weitergeholfen zu haben.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Im Auftrag
RegTP


----------



## Empoert (28 September 2004)

Hallo ,
auch meine Handy Nr wurde mit dieser SMS bespamt!
am 27.9.2004!

Gruß 
EMPOERT


----------



## Empoert (28 September 2004)

*Würde mich Freuen  wenn diese NR allgemein gesperrt würde*

Würde mich Freuen  wenn diese NR allgemein gesperrt würde


----------



## Anonymous (28 September 2004)

Und? Haben Sie die RegTP, VZBV und Wettbewerbszentrale informiert?


----------



## Reducal (29 September 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Und? Haben Sie die RegTP, VZBV und Wettbewerbszentrale informiert?


Du Gast, Du - würdest Du erstmal auf meine Frage im anderen Thread antworten, bevor Du wieder andere User schikanierst?



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn Du Dich hier im Forum registrieren würdest, dann könnten wir auch per PN austauschen, was ich weiß und Du nicht zu kapieren vermagst. Ansonsten schließe ich nun großzügig mit Dir ab, denn *Trolle füttere ich nicht*.


----------



## drboe (11 Oktober 2004)

*diesmal 803306*

Hi,

der nächste spam aus dem gleichen Nummern-Block trudelte hier um ca. 14:30 Uhr eine SMS ein, obwohl die laut Zeitstempel erst um  17:58 gesendet wird. Stammt laut Vorwahl aus Indien. Dazu würde die Zeitdifferenz gut passen. Die Rufnummer des Senders kann ebensogut aber ein Fake sein. Sie lautet +911781234567. Zu regelmäßig für meinen Geschmack.

Der Text der Nachricht lautet übrigens: 


			
				SMS-spammer schrieb:
			
		

> EIN VOICE DATE WURDE AUFGEZEICHNET. Jemand der Dich kennt moechte Dir was Wichtiges sagen! Ruf einfach 01908/03306 an und gib diese PIN <7-stellige Nummer> ein E1.86/M


Sehr origineller Text! Wer denkt sich bloß so einen Schwachsinn aus? Exakt für die, die mir in Abwesenheit etwas Wichtiges sagen wollen, unterhalte ich nämlich einen Anrufbeantworter. Und wenn ich da bin, nehme ich das Telefon meist ab bzw. betätige die Taste zur Rufannahme am Mobiltelefon. Die beworbene Rufnummer muss wohl eigentlich 0190/803306 geschrieben werden. Deren Betreiber ist laut RegTP Datenbank die Deutsche Telekom in Bonn. 

Kann man dem Rosa Riesen das heimzahlen? Lohnt überhaupt eine Bescherde an die RegTP?

M. Boettcher


----------

